# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Wassertropfen auf der Linse

## yeaahhh

Ich suche immer noch nach dem besten Mittel, um Wassertropfen auf der Linse (bei Wasseraufnahmen) zu vermeiden. Hat jemand einen Tipp fr ein Plexiglas Gehuse?

----------


## WindsurfingTenerife.com

Also ich weiss fon folgendem: 

- Spuelmittel
- Sonnencreme


Probiers aus!!!

Gruesse

Jochen

----------


## 96Ole

Falls Du einen Filter vorsetzen kannst, dann knntest Du den mit Wachs behandeln, also wie eine Windschutzscheibe im Auto. Das wird zwar nicht alles Wasser entfernen, aber vieles drfte abperlen...

...das perlt aber! ;D

----------


## noworkteamsurfer

hm - seh gerade ist alt - aber Antirain fr Motorradhelme ist perfekt!!! gibts in jedem Motorradladen!!!


Aloha!!!

----------


## muddy

Falls es noch jemenden interessieren sollte:

Antirain ist gut.

Dann gibt es noch Nanoversiegelungen fr Windschutzscheiben im KFZ-Fachhandel. Damit den Filter prparieren (einen einfachen UV-Filter nehmen), das ist die beste Alternative. Da haftet dank Lotuseffekt kein Trpfchen Wasser am Filter! Sollte aber auch bei Plexiglas funktionieren...

G Muddy

----------


## Max486

Wrde auch Nanoversiegelung empfehlen. Oder ein Autoshamoo mit Wachsanteil. 

Nur zur Info: Go Pro-Gehuse ist aus Polycarbonat. Plexiglas ist ein Handelsname fr Acrylglas. Acryl ist nicht bruchfest.

----------


## SurfAddict

einfach bei google mal nach stoffen suchen die "hydrophob" sind und dann schaun welcher fr dich am besten geeignet ist

----------


## Slatekelly

splmittel kenn ich auch!!

----------


## Upstream

Hallo 96Ole,
hast du schon das gemacht? Filter mit Wachs behandeln? Ich denke der Filter wird kaputt danach.

----------


## KIV

Ich wrde keinesfalls Mittel auf l- oder Wachsbasis verwenden. Diese Substanzen knnen in den Kuststoff eindringen und brchig machen oder verfrben. Auerdem kann eine Fettschicht auf der Linse das Licht brechen und das Bild verzerren.
Sonnencreme ist ganz groer Bldsinn, darin sind ja hufig reflektiererende Partikel (z.B. Titandioxid). Das soll ja extra kein Licht durchlassen...
Splmittel bricht die Oberflchenspannung, somit gibt es keine Tropfenbildung mehr. Allerdings benetzt dann das Wasser die Linse, dadurch kann das Bild auch verflscht werden.

Das Zeug fr die Motorradhelme klingt gut. Danke fr den Tipp!

----------

